# Reviews of Victoria International School of Sharjah



## newington07 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi,

I am moving from Sydney to Dubai in Jan and my wife and 2 kids will arrive in Mar/Apr. We have shortlisted VISS as one of the schools for our kids. We intend to stay in either Al Nahda or Mirdif. Google Maps shows 9 mins drive from Al Nahda and 23 mins from Mirdif to the school. My work would be at Emirates office, Al Garhoud.

We have chosen the school because of extra curricular activities options at VISS. Interested in knowing reviews for VISS from expats/locals there.

Thanks.


----------



## Perthmam (Apr 19, 2015)

newington07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving from Sydney to Dubai in Jan and my wife and 2 kids will arrive in Mar/Apr. We have shortlisted VISS as one of the schools for our kids. We intend to stay in either Al Nahda or Mirdif. Google Maps shows 9 mins drive from Al Nahda and 23 mins from Mirdif to the school. My work would be at Emirates office, Al Garhoud.
> 
> ...


Hey there 
sorry I just came across your post, we've been in UAE for the past 6 years from Perth . my boys are 11 and 9 they are enrolled at Australian international school. i heard very nice stuff about the VISS but for me is the distance.i live in Sharjah but closer to AIS . al Nahda have really bad traffic morning and evening (people going to Dubai and people coming back to Sharjah)you will be leaving in Apartment for sure AL Nahda area all buildings no town house or villa. yes from the house to the school 9 mins driving it depend where you will live in al nahda . traffic as i said really bad in the morning unless you live across from the school so you can walk. but don't think about it in summer (tem 35 degree at 7 am ). if you live in Mirdif in the other hand much better because you are going against the traffic in the morning and afternoon.
school year here in Sept you still have time to check it out. 
how old are your kids ?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Al Nahda is all apartments and almost all Indians/Arabs. There's a few Emirates cabin crew living there but it's not a community for westerners. Not to imply it's unsafe, it's not, but you'd probably feel isolated there.

Mirdiff is a much better bet.

If you're working for Emirates are they not providing housing? It's always much better to take the housing rather than the housing allowance.

Keep the wife and kids in Australia till August when the new school year begins.



newington07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am moving from Sydney to Dubai in Jan and my wife and 2 kids will arrive in Mar/Apr. We have shortlisted VISS as one of the schools for our kids. We intend to stay in either Al Nahda or Mirdif. Google Maps shows 9 mins drive from Al Nahda and 23 mins from Mirdif to the school. My work would be at Emirates office, Al Garhoud.
> 
> ...


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

The traffic around VIS in the mornings is horrendous. Check live traffic on GoogleMaps at the time of the day when you'd expect to be doing the school run. It would take you almost 2 hours I believe.


----------

